# Tekkers extreme weight loss



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So this year.. Been a little bit s**t, one struggle after another saw me ditch lifting for the most part, ditch eating, and spent alot of time drinking and drugging.. Here is the result..



















Back down to 12 stone from 15. Whos got them feels

Let this be a lesson to you when you think about skipping that meal or training session.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

For reference, top pic taken in Feb or March. Bottom pic today


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Aids! :whistling:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

thats pretty dramatic. Better get your ass back in the gym.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Good to see you back on here mate.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

You need some dianabol, man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Aids! :whistling:


￼f**k you haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dem vegan gains.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

This was my experience as a vegan.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Nerdzilla Squad said:


> This was my experience as a vegan.


im gaining weight again now I'm eating. Been to the gym a few times, scaffolding aswell which is like a 8 hour full body workout, eating alot, gained 5lb the last 2 weeks  wont be long till I'm back up there.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

water weight mate

go for some lean gainzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

@IGotTekkers


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> im gaining weight again now I'm eating. Been to the gym a few times, scaffolding aswell which is like a 8 hour full body workout, eating alot, gained 5lb the last 2 weeks  wont be long till I'm back up there.


 Good luck mate. I hope you do better than I did. Everything was fine for 2 years then it went to s**t for me.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

You look like beetle juice in the first photo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> ￼f**k you haha


LOL sorry fella..... 

There's nothing like a s**t storm of uncertainty, going off the rails so to speak. Having drug/alcohol-fest benders do trim those pounds. I have been on a few of these bitch induced diets myself over the years. It sounds like your coming through the worst of it. You can see you need to get back on track. What don't kill you makes you stronger! It might be time for you to get a decent bird and stop banging sloots.... Only do this if your sure you wont have a relapse. Decent women believe it or not are hard to come by.

My Old man would always tell me, If you do things right in life things in life will go right..... Wise a fook is he.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

monkeez said:


> You look like beetle juice in the first photo
> 
> View attachment 115667


Or this guy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Or this guy


hahaha that's coz I got hench as fark real fast lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Any loose skin tekk?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LOL sorry fella.....
> 
> There's nothing like a s**t storm of uncertainty, going off the rails so to speak. Having drug/alcohol-fest benders do trim those pounds. I have been on a few of these bitch induced diets myself over the years. It sounds like your coming through the worst of it. You can see you need to get back on track. What don't kill you makes you stronger! It might be time for you to get a decent bird and stop banging sloots.... Only do this if your sure you wont have a relapse. Decent women believe it or not are hard to come by.
> 
> My Old man would always tell me, If you do things right in life things in life will go right..... Wise a fook is he.... :thumbup1:


yeah I'm all good now mate. Been over the breakup for a while now, it's been losing my businesses and self esteem that's kept me in the gutter. If I got a few quid I'd f**k food off and go meet birds in the pub lol.

Went on a date last night with some bird from POF, she's bloody quality, real decent girl, just not too sure whether I'm ready to commit yet. I'd like to but sticking to one bird has always been a problem for me.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You look like a tank in the first pic mate, just think of it as a 6 month cut, you'll be right as rain now you're eating again, will have to smash the cals in though if you're doing 8hrs hard graft a day scaffolding, hard grind that game.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> You got abs at 12 stone? I managed to hit 12 stone last weekend :whistling:


What a turn on!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

When I was in the nick, there was loads of food and Dbol on offer Teks, not sure why you didn't indulge


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> So this year.. Been a little bit s**t, one struggle after another saw me ditch lifting for the most part, ditch eating, and spent alot of time drinking and drugging.. Here is the result..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu look better in the 2nd picture if I am honest. I would suggest a lean bulk from where you are.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeap, looking better in the 2nd.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> yeah I'm all good now mate. Been over the breakup for a while now, it's been losing my businesses and self esteem that's kept me in the gutter. If I got a few quid I'd f**k food off and go meet birds in the pub lol.
> 
> Went on a date last night with some bird from POF, she's bloody quality, real decent girl, just not too sure whether I'm ready to commit yet. I'd like to but sticking to one bird has always been a problem for me.


I've been there mate. Just keep on track and things will settle eventually. Best of luck to ya, Its true what they say... You can't keep a good man down


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You got abs at 12 stone? *I managed to hit 12 stone last weekend* :whistling:


was he any good?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, if its any consultation I don't look 12 stone apparently


You dont.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I wish I had your problem!!!! Been steadily getting fatter these past few months...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> I wish I had your problem!!!! Been steadily getting fatter these past few months...


You are aware its likely down to excess calorie intake.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You look better in the 2nd pic. Water and fat isn't overly sexy.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Lol, if its any consolation I don't look 12 stone apparently


Yes dear....& no dear, your bum is not big. Yes dear, it's ok to have 20 handbags.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

You look better in the 2nd pic mate, you look younger.... and healthier. Im sure things will pick up for you bud, all the best.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌IGotTekkers

Very impressed chap!

Is there a link to what you did / ate etc?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You know what. I think you have been lucky . Drinking and drugging usually turns people into fat lumps of s**t,but you have escaped all that and ended up on a cut that most struggle to achieve. I can see you lean bulking up again in no time .

Maybe you should advertise a "let's all drink ourselves lean" training vid.


----------



## ANTWISH (Oct 3, 2015)

I reckon you should just cut up. You obviously are not naturally anywhere near what the top photo looks like, if you have shrunk so much in that amount of time. You look better now. You must have bigorexia http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/bigorexia-what-is-muscle-dysmorphia-and-how-many-people-does-it-affect-10511964.html. Good luck any way.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)




----------

